
Opportunity Cost for developers - kristianp
https://medium.com/capgemini-dynamics-365-team/opportunity-cost-for-developers-a02aa3dc1035
======
hoskinator
It's difficult for software engineers who want to do a good job but sometimes
we need to focus on the cost.

